# Nanoose Bay... Ferries to the islands and inside passage?



## skimble (May 12, 2009)

We're staying in Nanoose Bay for a week in June.  (after a week in Whistler, and we're following if up with a week in Banff.)  
While we're in Nanoose... 
I noticed there's a network of ferries that move to the various islands and the mainland.  
Are there any daytrips that we must do?   There are boats/ferries that run along the inside passage... are there any trips like this that you would recommend (even an over-nighter)?


----------



## Tacoma (May 12, 2009)

SInce you're going to Whistler you'll already be taking the ferry over to Vancouver.  There are some small gulf islands you can get to but I'm not sure if any go from Nanaimo ferry terminal but I would suspect so.  You are of course going over to Ucluelet and Tofino.  THe west coast of the island is spectacular.  There is a fabulous coffee shop in Tofino just up the hill away from the ocean from a stop sign on the main corner. The coffee and food are excellent.  Also if you like adventure just south of Nanaimo there is a place where you can walk in the treetops.  It also has a zipline down an awesome canyon.  Worth going to look even if you don't go on the zipline.  My kids did it a couple of summers ago and I'm sure we'll all go next time we're on the coast. There is a ferry up to Prince Rupert which goes up the inside passage but I think you would lose too much of your holiday doing this.

Joan


----------



## skimble (May 13, 2009)

Tacoma said:


> SInce you're going to Whistler you'll already be taking the ferry over to Vancouver.  There are some small gulf islands you can get to but I'm not sure if any go from Nanaimo ferry terminal but I would suspect so.  You are of course going over to Ucluelet and Tofino.  THe west coast of the island is spectacular.  There is a fabulous coffee shop in Tofino just up the hill away from the ocean from a stop sign on the main corner. The coffee and food are excellent.  Also if you like adventure just south of Nanaimo there is a place where you can walk in the treetops.  It also has a zipline down an awesome canyon.  Worth going to look even if you don't go on the zipline.  My kids did it a couple of summers ago and I'm sure we'll all go next time we're on the coast. There is a ferry up to Prince Rupert which goes up the inside passage but I think you would lose too much of your holiday doing this.
> 
> Joan



Thanks!  We'll be sure to drive to the other side of the island (the rugged side.)  How long does it take to get there?  
And, a friend of mine was telling me there are ferries going all over to various islands.  Are there any islands worth seeing?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad if you skip the Sunshine Coast.  It's nice, but certainly not spectacular. Living in the northwest, I wanted to do it at least once.  Overall I would recommend that people skip the Sunshine Coast in favor of spending more time on Vancouver Island, in Vancouver City, or exploring the interior.

Before I took that crossing I had a feeling that if it were really great I would have heard more about it.  That notion was correct.


----------



## Tacoma (May 14, 2009)

To find out how long every trip takes I use mapquest. I always find the times fairly accurate.  If my memory serves me it is likely 2.5-3 hours from Nanaimo over to Ucluelet.  THen it's 20 minutes or so up to Tofino.  This is a very beautiful coast but it can be rainy and cold.  Sadly even living in Calgary I have only made it there twice and the trips were almost 20 years apart.  When the weather is nice it is incredible but since we always camp when we go it can be a bit ugly if it pours.  The road across is narrow and windy.  I would try and avoid the weekend crowds if possible.  

Joan


----------



## Chrisky (May 14, 2009)

Tacoma is right, it's about 2 1/2 hrs. to Ucluelet, but it's a very scenic drive if you're not in a rush.
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?w...5MnlfVWNsdWVsZXQlMmMrQkNfX19lXyZydG9wPTAlN2Uw. 
Hope this link works.  
Also, from Nanaimo Harbour you take a ferry to Gabriola Island.
http://www.bcferries.com/
On Gabriola Island are Petroglyph stone carvings, as well as a huge artist community, farmers' market, beaches, hiking, etc.
http://www.hellobc.com/en-CA/SightsActivitiesEvents/GabriolaIsland.htm


----------



## sailingman22 (May 14, 2009)

Travel times vary from Nanaimo to Tofino due to weather, traffic, and construction. Most of the driving is on a 2 lane curvy hilly road that carries RVs, trailers, trucks, boats, and scenic viewers. Schedule 4 hours each way for this trip and have lodging reservations in advance. 

Take time to do a whale watching boat tour or ocean fishing. Google either subject and you should get various hits.

BCFerries offers a discounted Sunshine Coast pass that allows you to travel  Vancouver north to Langsdale, Saltery Bay, Comox and Nanaimo or Victoria ferries and back to Vancouver. Stay one night at the Desolution Sound Resort and have dinner at the Laughing Oyster restaurant. The best part of the trip is getting lost and turning it into an adventure.


----------



## Tacoma (May 15, 2009)

There are also bear tours you can take. THey go during low tide and they ususally see lots of bears.  Made me rethink the romantic idea of kayaking to an island and hanging out.

Joan


----------

